

Show HN: Realtime TODO Lists without signup (Weekend Project) - Polarity
http://todo.share.ac/
hi, i created (yet another) todo list web app with realtime capabilities. After adding a item you just created a list with a random url that you can share with others.<p>one drawback: its not offline available atm. because of the realtime part (socket.io). If people like it, i will offer a premium subscription with additional features. but the main functionality will be free (and ad free). thx
======
monkcoder
Is there any support for sub-items? Looks great, works fast and simply, and
definitely gonna use this!

~~~
Polarity
not at the moment. but i can add it to the wishlist. thx for support!

~~~
monkcoder
Oh, wow! I didn't even notice the menu options via the logo! Nicely done!!!

------
jesusmichael
This may be the most useful fucking link this week!!! Thank you! I've shared!

~~~
Polarity
thx man <3

------
jesusmichael
This doesn't work on win 8 1 mobile...

~~~
Polarity
thx for reporting. im looking into that today. just have to get a device (or
simulator) first ;)

------
anoncow
Clear and easy. Beautiful!

